# Sistema casero de inyección electrónica para moto.



## itor34 (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola amigos, miren, tengo un proyecto en mente que es de hacer un sistema casero de inyección electrónica para una moto, me dirijo a ustedes por el tema del pulso con el cual trabaja el inyector, la cosa es así, mi idea es construir una pcb, el cual lance un pulso a un reley, el 555 es un controlador de tiempo si no me equívoco, a lo que quiero llegar es un pulso de unas 3 milésimas de segundo, y que ese pulso se iniciar con un captor o sensor, les dejo una imagen para ver si lo pueden entender, es una locura pero no tanto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 5, 2013)

Amigo, bueno hay muchas preguntas, por empezar el tiempo que hablas de 3ms, es constante? o varia en funcion  de las R.P.M. del motor?.
Que funcion quieres darle al rele que mencionas?
Tienes un esquema electrico del proyecto?.


----------



## itor34 (Abr 5, 2013)

mira te explico el volante magnetico de la moto posee un sobresalto que activa la chispa de bujia con un capto. my idea es usar otro captro  para darle una senal de cuando debe abrir el inyector, osea inerruptor.
necesito algo que cuando capte esa senal mande un pulso al inyectro nose si me explico
y hara veo con que frecuensia, voltaje, y amperaje tabaja un inyector


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 5, 2013)

Bien, respecto al resto de las preguntas?... , debes explicar, detallar, y ofrecer la mayor cantidad de informacion posible, no importa si es redundante,  pues dudo que recibas apoyo, es mas, pueden moderarte por ello.


----------



## itor34 (Abr 5, 2013)

mira estu*V*e *V*iendo y un inyect*OR* trabaja con pulsos *ELECTRICOS* pero negativos y no positivos puede que sea un problema



este es un e*S*quema de de un sistema de inyeccion electronica







bueno la idea es eliminar los sensores menos el del punto


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2013)

No hay ningún problema porque los pulsos sean negativos, se pone un transistor y listo.


----------



## itor34 (Abr 5, 2013)

Y básicamente lo que quiero es algo que genere un pulso, estube buscaando un diagrama de un acu. Para poder ver que posee en el interiro, el ecu es el que calcula la cantidad de combusteble que se deve inyectar, mediante la toma de datos
que le envían los sensores, el caudalimetro que mide la cantidad de aire que ingresa al motor, sonda lamda que mide los gases de escape, ósea si está eccedido e o no en combustible, de temperetura del liquido refrigerante, y el de punto. Mediante un captor en el sigueñal



No soy un ingeniero ni nada paresido, no poseo. Mucho conocimiento en electronica pero poseo ganas de aprender y inentar cosas de lo que si se es mecánica de motos y mucho


----------



## opamp (Abr 5, 2013)

itor34, si ya tienes el inicio de la chispa por un sobresalto en la volante que es registrada por el captor, se supone que el cilindro está en punto de máxima compresión debido a que  el sensor de posición del cigueñal ( CPS  ó  CKP , sensor de efecto Hall ) yá ha actuado y mandado la información para que se active el inyector y llene la cámara con la nube.


----------



## itor34 (Abr 5, 2013)

Si, estás en lo cierto. Pero mi idea es que el inyector se active cuando el motor comience el primer ciclo de admisión, ó sea cuando comience a aspirar aire.


----------



## opamp (Abr 5, 2013)

Estás fijando el injector a 3mS, cuando pises el acelerador (y se abra más la mariposa)  para que ingrese más aire y tu máquina acelere no lo vá hacer porque estás empobreciendo la mezcla ,.....tienes que tener un sensor de posición de mariposa, sensor de masa o caudal de aire para que enriquezca la mezcla aumentendo el tiempo de apertura del injector que lo debes tener calibrado para neutro ó ralentí.
Cuando desacelers debe ocurrir lo contrario reducir el tiempo de ON del injector ya que se está cerrando la admisión de aire.


----------



## itor34 (Abr 5, 2013)

Ok, estás en lo cierto y agradezco tu respuesta, porque estaba pensado mal, mi idea es que si acelero se levantará la cortina y por lo tanto ingresará mas aire , así se acelera el motor, mientras el motor aumenta las rpm el inyector comienza a inyectar mas de seguido, por el sensor colocado en el volante magnético, si me equivoco corregime, hago todas esas preguntas porque no entiendo de inyección electronica yo soy de los mecánicos viejos, va el carburador , espero no aburrirles con estas preguntas, y se agradece sus respuesta, estoy aprendiendo algo mas y es lo que mas vale.


----------



## opamp (Abr 5, 2013)

Si ingresa más aire y el injector está fijado a 3mS no creo que se acelere , ya que la mezcla se está empobreciendo y en toda aceleración ocurre lo contrario la mezcla se enrriquece. Recuerda la acción del inyector en frío en un auto.


----------



## itor34 (Abr 5, 2013)

Se podría llegar a hacer un ecu pero sin tantos componentes, si no me equivoco los mas importantes son la sonda lambda y el caudalímetro , o sea hacer con un inyector, caudalímetro, sensor de punto y sonda lamda se podrá ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 5, 2013)

Amigo, admiro tu esmero, pero vas muy atropellado en tu proyecto, pues bien, si deseas hacer algo complejo como lo planeas, no puedes andar escatimando en controles, pues obviamente no funcionara, sera mejor mantener el carburador original, que de hecho tendra un desempeño excelente.
Si decides, implementar un sistema de inyeccion, deberas utilizar todos los recursos que necesita dicho sistema. Por ejem. si omites el caudalimetro de aire, la ECU, no puede "saber" cuanto combustible inyectar.
Si omites la sonda lambda, la misma no puede calcular, la proporcion, combustible, segun el comburente admitido.
Si omites, el sensor Crank, o el sensor Cam, bueno imposible que funcione tu motor, no hay ninguna referencia de sincronismo, no puede conocerse el PMS, tampoco puede lograrse el avance, etc.... ....
Te recomiendo leer profundamente, todo respecto al tema, para no dejar libre ningun detalle.


----------



## icecoolx (Jul 27, 2021)

Buenas, ante todo un cordial saludo para todos los concurrentes, me disculpo si la consulta no va en este espacio pero soy nuevo en el foro. Mi consulta es la siguiente: deseo hacer un circuito que me permita mediante un pulso de bobina captora de la moto encender un foco de 12v cada vez que la bobina sea excitada por el magneto. El problema recurre en que el voltaje que emite la captora es en corriente alterna y apenas esta entre los 300 y 700 milivoltios. he probado con varios tiristores pero no logro que tan bajo voltaje los haga disparar. El circuito en cuestion seria algo como:

las restricciones que existen son:
el foco debe ser de 12v obligatoriamente
la captora solo emite el voltaje mencionado

Supongo que el circuito debe llevar diodos, resistencias y tal vez capacitores, no habría ningún problema.

Gracias de antemano a quien me pueda ayudar y espero todos esten muy bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2021)

El problema será que si logras disparar el tiristor , la lámpara permanecerá encendida hasta que la desconectes o le cortes la corriente. Para encender y apagar mejor un BJT o un Mosfet . . .  salvo que lo alimentes desde otra de las bobinas de la moto. 

Probá con tiristores de gate sensible (Sensitive Gate SCR) C106M o BT106D


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 28, 2021)

Hola:

A parte de lo que te han sugerido, el gran problema lo tendrás en que si usas dichos pulsos y pretendes que el foco prenda y apague al ritmo del encendió, no lo lograras ya que es demasiado rápido para el ojo humano y la inercia térmica del filamento no dejara que se enfrié lo suficiente para parecer apagado a simple vista.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2021)

¡ Leds !


----------



## sergiot (Jul 28, 2021)

Mas allá de lo planteado sobre tu problema, cual es la idea de hacer que se encienda y se apague la lampara por cada pulso del magmeto?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2021)

Hacer efecto estroboscópico, así verás la moto parada cuando esté en marcha...


----------



## walterromero (Jul 28, 2021)

*I*maginate que regulando un motor trabaja a 600 rpm, cada rpm son cuatro disparos de la bobina de encendido, saca la cuenta y fijate la frecuencia a la que va a trabajar, no hay ojo humano ni lampara para ver eso, ademas ten*é*s que reducir el impulso de la captora a 12 *V* para disparar un igbt o mosfet y poner un diodo de freewheeling sobre la bobina*.*


----------



## icecoolx (Jul 28, 2021)

Gracias por sus ayudas y comentarios, tienen razón y creo que peque de simplista y por ello la confusión con el foco. Estoy tratando de modificar mi moto que es carburada y tratando de colocar un inyector pero a diferencia de los conocidos controlados por ecu y montados sobre dispositivos con control por mariposa quiero hacerlo directo al cilindro para que la captora alimente el inyector con 12v cc cada vez que la captora emite los 300 o 400mlv ca o inclusive luego trataría de que lo hiciera cada vez que la captora emita y el pistón este en punto muerto superior. Claro en principio solo es un experimento y estoy seguro que van a haber multiples complicaciones, pero en fin quiero empezar por algo. Mi principal problema ha sido el disparar un tiristor o transistor o cualquier producto con tan bajo voltaje (300 a 700 mlv de ca). Estoy muy agradecido por sus respuestas y créanme ahora mas entusiasmado con el proyecto, me gusta lo imposible.  Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Jul 28, 2021)

Tiene que probar con algo parecido a esto, ahora le toca a usted el detalle. Es por aqui. No se olvide el avance .
Viene : 1-Cabezal, 2-Comparador de umbral, 3- disparo, 4- control de ancho de pulso para estabilidad y 5- salida al DRIVER. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2021)

Fijate éste tema : Sistema de inyeccion monopunto con pic.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 29, 2021)

No entiendo porque no empezaste por ahi, en vez de plantear la lampara.
La cuestion aca no es tan simple, podes hacer algo para jugar, si, pero podes hacer algo confiable y eficaz.. no es tan simple, el inyector tiene un ancho de pulso que esta determinado por la cantidad de mezcla aire-nafta, y esa esta dada por la relacion 14:1, el pulso no es fijo, alguien modifica ese pulso segun la lectura de la sonda, maf o algo que le diga a "alguien" que modifique el ancho de pulso.
No es tan necesario sincronizar el disparo del inyector en el momento justo, si es critico el momento de la chispa, en el inyector no es tan asi, los sistemas simultaneos los inyectores disparan todos juntos, y al piston que le toca explotar toma el combustible, al que no le toca lo hará en el proximo ciclo.
Podes hacer un astable con el 555 y empezar a jugar buscando a mano un punto en donde el motor quede funcionando, y despues ves como seguis.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2021)

Yo lo haría con un microcontrolador sin dudar.


----------



## icecoolx (Jul 29, 2021)

Estuve leyendo los artículos y temas indicados y veo que el proyecto es mas complejo de lo pensado, voy a comenzar con un astable con el 555 y les voy contando, agradecido con ustedes por la ayuda e interés brindado, scooter tengo muy poca experiencia con microcontroladores y programacion de estos pero voy a leer a ver que veo en la red y si me puedes ayudar con algo te lo agradecería, unmonje voy a revisar tu circuito a ver si logro ponerlo a funcionar, sergiot comienzo con el astable y te cuento, gracias  todos


----------



## sergiot (Jul 29, 2021)

La cosa parece simple, pero no lo es, en el carburador todo lo resuelve el vacio del mismo motor que chupa lo que necesita y los pasos calibrados calculados para ese vacio hacen que todo sea lo mas acorde y estequiométrica la mezcla.


----------

